# Ocasio-Cortez-Cortez is the World’s Dumbest Human.



## PredFan (Aug 8, 2018)

E wry single time this woman opens her mouth, stupid comes out. Among the many umb shit things she has already said, there’s this now:

WATCH: Ocasio-Cortez States That 'Soccer Moms With Two Vans' Are A Thing Of The Past

The middle class is growing, not gone.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 8, 2018)

And she has a college “education”.


----------



## PredFan (Aug 8, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> And she has a college “education”.


Yeah, I heard it was in finance!


----------



## PredFan (Aug 8, 2018)

Like, she is like, dumb, like you know, she’s like, not too smart. Plus she’s like, the darling of like, the Democrat Party!


----------



## DGS49 (Aug 8, 2018)

Who ever had two vans?  Anyone who inappropriately uses the word, "like" more than once in a single sentence should be bitch-slapped and sent home.  Two digit IQ.


----------



## night_son (Aug 8, 2018)

PredFan said:


> E wry single time this woman opens her mouth, stupid comes out. Among the many umb shit things she has already said, there’s this now:
> 
> WATCH: Ocasio-Cortez States That 'Soccer Moms With Two Vans' Are A Thing Of The Past
> 
> The middle class is growing, not gone.



So I married a* facts* murder . . . (her future-past husband)

Somewhere Lenin is out kicking spectral trees in the netherworld. Of all the vessels he could have been reborn inside, karma Left him off the repetition of history bus in Ocasio-Cortez.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 8, 2018)

PredFan said:


> E wry single time this woman opens her mouth, stupid comes out. Among the many umb shit things she has already said, there’s this now:
> 
> WATCH: Ocasio-Cortez States That 'Soccer Moms With Two Vans' Are A Thing Of The Past
> 
> The middle class is growing, not gone.



I don't remember  SUVs at all in my childhood-----50s and 60s.  
I don't remember  SOCCER at all in  BRONX NY   (my  extended
family and therefore  "second home" -----it was ALL BASEBALL---
and stickball )        what da'hell is she talkin' about?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 8, 2018)

PredFan said:


> Yeah, I heard it was in finance!



Her degree is in Economics and she was unable to comprehend how unemployment statistics are read... If you are working 2 part-time jobs you should be considered unemployed...


----------



## MarathonMike (Aug 8, 2018)

Cortez is a God send for the GOP. She is the future of the Socialist Democratic Party.


----------



## Meathead (Aug 8, 2018)

PredFan said:


> E wry single time this woman opens her mouth, stupid comes out. Among the many umb shit things she has already said, there’s this now:
> 
> WATCH: Ocasio-Cortez States That 'Soccer Moms With Two Vans' Are A Thing Of The Past
> 
> The middle class is growing, not gone.


As far as that stupid  thing goes, have you considered the poster JS?


----------



## Meathead (Aug 8, 2018)

PredFan said:


> E wry single time this woman opens her mouth, stupid comes out. Among the many umb shit things she has already said, there’s this now:
> 
> WATCH: Ocasio-Cortez States That 'Soccer Moms With Two Vans' Are A Thing Of The Past
> 
> The middle class is growing, not gone.


I wouldn't mind her in a skimpy little antifa outfit.


----------



## otto105 (Aug 23, 2018)

PredFan said:


> E wry single time this woman opens her mouth, stupid comes out. Among the many umb shit things she has already said, there’s this now:
> 
> WATCH: Ocasio-Cortez States That 'Soccer Moms With Two Vans' Are A Thing Of The Past
> 
> The middle class is growing, not gone.




Rep Louie Gohmert disagrees with you.


----------



## PredFan (Aug 24, 2018)

otto105 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > E wry single time this woman opens her mouth, stupid comes out. Among the many umb shit things she has already said, there’s this now:
> ...



More proof that I’m right. Thanks.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Aug 25, 2018)

Ima give you free shit!


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 29, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I heard it was in finance!
> ...



right----TWO NUMBERS added-----two odd numbers,  makes an 
EVEN NUMBER       1  unemployed-----PLUS   1 unemployed is
   EVEN         get it????      1 employed  PLUS  1 unemployed---
makes an ODD NUMBER-----so call that  "UNEMPLOYED"-----
OBVIOUSLY YOU MISS THE LOGIC.      I am very good at the
NEW MATH


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 29, 2018)

PredFan said:


> E wry single time this woman opens her mouth, stupid comes out. Among the many umb shit things she has already said, there’s this now:
> 
> WATCH: Ocasio-Cortez States That 'Soccer Moms With Two Vans' Are A Thing Of The Past
> 
> The middle class is growing, not gone.


She must really terrify you kids.  

You do know she's only running for one district up in new york right?


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 29, 2018)

DGS49 said:


> Who ever had two vans?  Anyone who inappropriately uses the word, "like" more than once in a single sentence should be bitch-slapped and sent home.  Two digit IQ.




Jean-Claude and his brother?


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 29, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > E wry single time this woman opens her mouth, stupid comes out. Among the many umb shit things she has already said, there’s this now:
> ...




Of course! She could bite your head clean off with those horse teeth and unhinged jaw!


----------



## tigerred59 (Aug 29, 2018)

PredFan said:


> Like, she is like, dumb, like you know, she’s like, not too smart. Plus she’s like, the darling of like, the Democrat Party!


----------



## Votto (Aug 29, 2018)

PredFan said:


> E wry single time this woman opens her mouth, stupid comes out. Among the many umb shit things she has already said, there’s this now:
> 
> WATCH: Ocasio-Cortez States That 'Soccer Moms With Two Vans' Are A Thing Of The Past
> 
> The middle class is growing, not gone.



It's like Crazy Eyes said, the reason unemployment is so low is that people are having to work more than one job.

Duh!


----------



## PredFan (Aug 29, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > E wry single time this woman opens her mouth, stupid comes out. Among the many umb shit things she has already said, there’s this now:
> ...



While “terrify” is nothing but a lame attempt by you to shame me, it is a very real reason for concern. She might be a trend toward this destructive political viewpoint by by the young and stupid. We can see more of this stupidity in my home state of Florida where an equally stupid socialist is now the democrat candidate for governor.

Any rational thinking person would be alarmed.


----------



## PredFan (Aug 29, 2018)

tigerred59 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Like, she is like, dumb, like you know, she’s like, not too smart. Plus she’s like, the darling of like, the Democrat Party!
> ...



The first meme is a lie, the 2nd is nothing but opinion, and the third is a religious belief and not ignorance. 

Ortiz is simply ignorant, much like you.


----------



## Votto (Aug 29, 2018)

tigerred59 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Like, she is like, dumb, like you know, she’s like, not too smart. Plus she’s like, the darling of like, the Democrat Party!
> ...



So who picked Sarah Palin again?


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## Crepitus (Aug 29, 2018)

PredFan said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


No, but panicky conspiracy theorists might be.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Aug 29, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > E wry single time this woman opens her mouth, stupid comes out. Among the many umb shit things she has already said, there’s this now:
> ...



No, she's running for the House of Representatives, one half of the legislature that governs the entire country.  The fact that she will be ELECTED by one district in New York doesn't lessen that impact in the slightest.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 29, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


Of which she will be 1/435.

What are you scared of?


----------



## PredFan (Aug 29, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


I already explained it to you.


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 29, 2018)

the naked news is good, could naked politics be better?


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 29, 2018)

PredFan said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


So your unreasoning terror that she will take over the whole house all by herself then?


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 29, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Nothing she can come up with, with the federal doctrine.   

My question is why does she have any difficulty explaining her platform to the Press?  

Let's end the drug war to pay for it, or something similar!

we really just need a fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage, unemployment compensation for being unemployed on an at-will basis in our at-will employment States, and Industrial Automation to help with social costs.


----------



## PredFan (Aug 30, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



Hmmm...I guess you aren't smart enough to understand even simple things. Good luck with that.


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 31, 2018)

don't take that from the right wing, AOC.  this should be your theme song for their being so full of right wing fallacy!


----------



## Rustic (Sep 2, 2018)

tigerred59 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Like, she is like, dumb, like you know, she’s like, not too smart. Plus she’s like, the darling of like, the Democrat Party!
> ...


Lol
Says an obama supporter 

Boy, you need to quit living in the past....


----------



## Nosmo King (Sep 2, 2018)

Hey look, everyone!  The rabies right just found their new Hillary Clinton!

Gotta be a woman, gotta be someone they can paint with every insecurity they themselves hold.  Plus, she's Latina!

Too bad she is running for congress.  One seat, one district out of 435.  Small targets aren't as much fun.  Who's going to generate those insipid memes for one lousy congressman?


----------



## Old Texas Reb (Sep 3, 2018)

Some proof of her lack of smarts:  last week Fox News reported on her making statements bashing Uber BUT her campaign spent $4000 with them paying for her rides during the campaign!  I guess she thought nobody would pick up on this.

Maybe the president of Venezuela needs a new VP - she would fit in perfectly down there.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Sep 4, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Hey look, everyone!  The rabies right just found their new Hillary Clinton!
> 
> Gotta be a woman, gotta be someone they can paint with every insecurity they themselves hold.  Plus, she's Latina!
> 
> Too bad she is running for congress.  One seat, one district out of 435.  Small targets aren't as much fun.  Who's going to generate those insipid memes for one lousy congressman?



Nah.  Just gotta be a leftist dumbass who's being touted as the coming Messiah.  And we didn't have to "find" her; your own party leadership waved her in everyone's faces.  Given the level of shame and desire to ignore and hide her you and your cohorts are exhibiting now, seems like the DNC should have spent five minutes talking to her before parading her around.


----------



## Nosmo King (Sep 4, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Hey look, everyone!  The rabies right just found their new Hillary Clinton!
> ...


So she's not the new Hillary Clinton.  She's the new Sarah Palin.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Sep 4, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Except she actually IS stupid, rather than it just being the standard insult used to mean "I don't like you".  Of course, she's not being attacked by the left, so that would explain why the criticisms actually have a basis in truth.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 4, 2018)

PredFan said:


> E wry single time this woman opens her mouth, stupid comes out. Among the many umb shit things she has already said, there’s this now:
> 
> WATCH: Ocasio-Cortez States That 'Soccer Moms With Two Vans' Are A Thing Of The Past
> 
> The middle class is growing, not gone.


Not according to trump.


----------



## Nosmo King (Sep 4, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


Alexandria Cortez Ocasio is the Democrat nominee for a seat in the House of Representatives.  She won her primary and now, should the mid term election to her way, will be one of 435 congressmen and women.

And you're wiping Cheeto dust from your keyboard and calling her stupid.

Gee.  I guess I have to take you seriously.  Or not.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Sep 4, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Gee, I guess I have to care what you think.  Or not.


----------



## Rambunctious (Sep 5, 2018)

She is the face of the democrat party......


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 5, 2018)

_“Ocasio-Cortez-Cortez is the World’s Dumbest Human.”_

Actually not – not as long as Trump is around.


----------



## Meathead (Sep 5, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> She is the face of the democrat party......


And the brain!


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 6, 2018)

If she loses the mid-term?  She won with a very very low turnout and just a few votes.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Sep 6, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> If she loses the mid-term?  She won with a very very low turnout and just a few votes.



Can't imagine how she would lose, given her district.  Even with a low turnout, there really aren't enough Republicans registered in the district to defeat her unless no Democrats vote at all.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Sep 6, 2018)

I'd hit it though....


----------



## my2¢ (Sep 17, 2018)

Never hear of her except on this message board.  Republics/conservatives seem obsessed with her.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## PredFan (Sep 26, 2018)

my2¢ said:


> Never hear of her except on this message board.  Republics/conservatives seem obsessed with her.



You don't pay attention.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 26, 2018)

And there's this:


----------



## Darkwind (Sep 26, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> _“Ocasio-Cortez-Cortez is the World’s Dumbest Human.”_
> 
> Actually not – not as long as Trump is around.


And if Trump is gone, there is always you.


----------



## danielpalos (Sep 26, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I heard it was in finance!
> ...


Why does the right wing still complain about the cost of social services, if our economy doing so well and there are more jobs than people to fill them?


----------



## PredFan (Sep 27, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Because we still have a defecit nit wit.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 27, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Hey look, everyone!  The rabies right just found their new Hillary Clinton!
> 
> Gotta be a woman, gotta be someone they can paint with every insecurity they themselves hold.  Plus, she's Latina!
> 
> Too bad she is running for congress.  One seat, one district out of 435.  Small targets aren't as much fun.  Who's going to generate those insipid memes for one lousy congressman?





Hilary probably masterbates to her picture even more often than you do.


----------



## danielpalos (Sep 27, 2018)

PredFan said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...


right wing tax cut economics, makes sure of that.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 28, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Wrong, nit wit.


----------



## danielpalos (Sep 28, 2018)

PredFan said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


Tax cut economics makes sure we don't have enough revenue. 

Only, the right wing never gets it.

Spending cut economics, is what the right wing keeps avoiding.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 28, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Garbage. It has worked every single time it has been tried. Take your left wing lies somewhere else. Dismissed.


----------



## danielpalos (Sep 28, 2018)

PredFan said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


only in right wing fantasy.


----------



## blastoff (Oct 2, 2018)

MarathonMike said:


> Cortez is a God send for the GOP. She is the future of the Socialist Democratic Party.


And the dimocrat party needs a lot more like her according to the Mika twins on Morning Joke.  Yep, more lunatics who believe free is a bottomless pit of money just begging to be spent.  Be a regular Garden of Eden here...completely open borders, freebies everywhere, no ICE, etc., etc.


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 2, 2018)

The left really is for equality and equal rights, unlike the more Capital, right wing.


----------



## Freiheit (Oct 2, 2018)

PredFan said:


> E wry single time this woman opens her mouth, stupid comes out. Among the many umb shit things she has already said, there’s this now:
> 
> WATCH: Ocasio-Cortez States That 'Soccer Moms With Two Vans' Are A Thing Of The Past
> 
> The middle class is growing, not gone.


Too believe in the most thoroughly disproven political theory is patently stupid.  Stupidity proceeds from stupidity ego stupid statements.


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 2, 2018)

equal protection of the law, is a left wing, "flanking maneuver".


----------



## PredFan (Oct 2, 2018)

She doesn't know how our government works. Members of Congress aren't inaugurated, and they do not sign bills.

"It doesn’t mean you get everything tomorrow," Ocasio-Cortez rambled. "As much as I would love that. I would love to get inaugurated January 3rd [and on] January 4th we're signing healthcare, we're signing this..."



 

She's stupid beyond belief.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Oct 2, 2018)

PredFan said:


> She doesn't know how our government works. Members of Congress aren't inaugurated, and they do not sign bills.
> 
> "It doesn’t mean you get everything tomorrow," Ocasio-Cortez rambled. "As much as I would love that. I would love to get inaugurated January 3rd [and on] January 4th we're signing healthcare, we're signing this..."
> View attachment 219932
> ...



Oh, you have GOT to be kidding.  This dumb bitch thinks she's running for President.


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 2, 2018)

practice makes perfect.


----------



## blastoff (Oct 3, 2018)

O-C the world’s dumbest?  I’ll grant she’s definitely in the running but I’d refer you to our own tigerred and, with a little digging, the late great Truthmatters also.  Maybe rank the 3 in terms of dumb, dumber, dumbest?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Oct 4, 2018)

And now we have this:

"In today’s edition of 'Fox News is Obsessed with Me,' they splice a video of a joke at an open event, cut out my comment saying this ISN’T how it is, and present as 'controversy,'" Ocasio-Cortez tweeted. "Isn’t this slanted behavior exactly what got Fox News censured in the U.K.?"

Yeah, uh . . . no, sweet cheeks.  Nobody doctored anything on the video, and the only "joke" there was you.

Did anyone bother to tell this nasty, arrogant, dumb bitch that being reported on is PART OF RUNNING FOR OFFICE?  And everyone gets to play?  I won't even ask if this spoiled twat has heard of the First Amendment, because it would take too long to explain to her WHAT was amended.


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 5, 2018)

PredFan said:


> E wry single time this woman opens her mouth, stupid comes out. Among the many umb shit things she has already said, there’s this now:
> 
> WATCH: Ocasio-Cortez States That 'Soccer Moms With Two Vans' Are A Thing Of The Past
> 
> The middle class is growing, not gone.


she should be proclaiming she has a solution to fund her programs; cut the drug war. thanks for your help, right wingers.


----------



## PredFan (Oct 6, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > E wry single time this woman opens her mouth, stupid comes out. Among the many umb shit things she has already said, there’s this now:
> ...



Hmmm...maybe it's not her that is the world's dumbest human.


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 6, 2018)

PredFan said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


let Cut the Drug War for the general goodfare not the general badfare!


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Oct 7, 2018)

PredFan said:


> Like, she is like, dumb, like you know, she’s like, not too smart. Plus she’s like, the darling of like, the Democrat Party!


*The Commies love her to.  Jug Head in drag.*


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 7, 2018)

how is the right wing going to justify the drug war, now?


----------



## PredFan (Oct 7, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> how is the right wing going to justify the drug war, now?



1. That has nothing at all to do with this idiot from NY.
2. It isn't just the right wing that is conducting the war on drugs.


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 7, 2018)

PredFan said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > how is the right wing going to justify the drug war, now?
> ...


we should abolish the drug war to help pay for social services.


----------



## miketx (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## PredFan (Oct 7, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



I disagree. We should abolish the drug war and save a shit ton of money.


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 7, 2018)

PredFan said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


we can start with the drug war.


----------



## PredFan (Oct 9, 2018)

More genius:

She was asked what her plans are.

"Well, I think a lot of it has to do with changing our strategy around governance, you know. There is a lot of inside baseball, and inside the beltway, as you know, you always hear that term thrown around. But there are very few organizers in Congress and I do think that organizers operate differently. It’s a different kind of strategy and what it is is really about organizing and really thinking about that word ‘organizing’, segmenting people, being strategic in their actions and really bringing together a cohesive strategy of putting pressure on the chamber instead of only focusing on pressure inside the chamber,"


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 9, 2018)

the left has solutions because our general welfare clause is general, not limited.


----------



## PredFan (Oct 9, 2018)

Utter ignorance of history, our government, and the Constitution:

"It is well past time we eliminate the Electoral College, a shadow of slavery’s power on America today that undermines our nation as a democratic republic,"


----------



## PredFan (Nov 19, 2018)

World's Dumbest human:

WATCH: Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez Tries Naming Three 'Chambers' of Government. Fails Miserably!


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 19, 2018)

Our Founding Fathers got it right, the first time. 

Solving simple poverty solves for a right wing host of right wing problems, automatically.

Congress should Insist on being full of Faith in the execution of a federal doctrine and our State laws regarding the concept of employment at will.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 19, 2018)

PredFan said:


> Utter ignorance of history, our government, and the Constitution:
> 
> "It is well past time we eliminate the Electoral College, a shadow of slavery’s power on America today that undermines our nation as a democratic republic,"



my <brilliant>  take on Alexandria  :    She is a FRONT DESK 
GIRL   for a less than honest organization------hidden in the 
BACK.    Even she is clueless as to what is going on back
there----ie she is something like a  MAFIA MOLL.   for slugs like
Bernie Sanders and Linda Sarsour and Louis Farakhan and  (maybe) 
'reverend'  al Sharpton.    She does speak like a pseudo educated
ditsy blond dame--------but she is even better-----she is a  
"person of color"  (sorta)


----------



## tigerred59 (Nov 19, 2018)

PredFan said:


> E wry single time this woman opens her mouth, stupid comes out. Among the many umb shit things she has already said, there’s this now:
> 
> WATCH: Ocasio-Cortez States That 'Soccer Moms With Two Vans' Are A Thing Of The Past
> 
> The middle class is growing, not gone.


*OMG, if that is the case, than she is in great company with a sitting president, who's ass ho is extremely jealous of the shit that comes out his mouth on a daily basis.*


----------



## PredFan (Nov 19, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Our Founding Fathers got it right, the first time.
> 
> Solving simple poverty solves for a right wing host of right wing problems, automatically.
> 
> Congress should Insist on being full of Faith in the execution of a federal doctrine and our State laws regarding the concept of employment at will.



What the heck is that? Is it English?


----------



## mamooth (Nov 19, 2018)

We can see who FOX has told the rubes to hyperventilate about.

They must be scared. Excellent.


----------



## PredFan (Nov 19, 2018)

mamooth said:


> We can see who FOX has told the rubes to hyperventilate about.
> 
> They must be scared. Excellent.



 I don't watch Fox News, and I'm not afraid of her. That's the lie you tell yourself to make you feel better. Leftists have to lie to everyone, including themselves because the truth never agrees with them. 

We love her, she's a non-stop gaff machine who shows the world exactly how ignorant the left is. That's why this thread is full of her gaffs and stupidity.


----------



## boedicca (Nov 19, 2018)

PredFan said:


> World's Dumbest human:
> 
> WATCH: Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez Tries Naming Three 'Chambers' of Government. Fails Miserably!



Unbelievable.  We should have a Civics Literacy requirement to run for office.


----------



## boedicca (Nov 19, 2018)

mamooth said:


> We can see who FOX has told the rubes to hyperventilate about.
> 
> They must be scared. Excellent.




You need some remedial training in vocabulary.  The proper sentiments to have regarding Occasional Cortex are:  amusement, disgust, and horror.


----------



## PredFan (Nov 19, 2018)

boedicca said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > World's Dumbest human:
> ...



She shows how mindless and ignorant the left is. Her supporters are probably just as stupid as she is. All she has to do to win is to"

1. Not be white.
2. Demand free healthcare.
3. Demand a living wage.
4. Condemn capitalism.
5. Believe in AGW.

They won't care how stupid she is, they'll put her in office.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 19, 2018)

PredFan said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Our Founding Fathers got it right, the first time.
> ...


Our President is the chief law enforcement officer and head of the executive branch of Government.

Our Welfare clause is General not Common.  

Solving simple poverty in our Republic could be solved by executive order.


----------



## PredFan (Nov 19, 2018)

Dumb as a box of hair:

Ocasio-Cortez Posts Video Urging Dems To Take Back 'All Three Chambers of Government'


----------



## PredFan (Nov 19, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



What does that have to do with the ditz from NY?


----------



## Slade3200 (Nov 19, 2018)

PredFan said:


> E wry single time this woman opens her mouth, stupid comes out. Among the many umb shit things she has already said, there’s this now:
> 
> WATCH: Ocasio-Cortez States That 'Soccer Moms With Two Vans' Are A Thing Of The Past
> 
> The middle class is growing, not gone.


You should spell check or at the very least proof ready your OPs that are aimed at insulting another persons intelligence. When you have typos everywhere it waters down your arguement.


----------



## PredFan (Nov 19, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > E wry single time this woman opens her mouth, stupid comes out. Among the many umb shit things she has already said, there’s this now:
> ...



My phone screws up a lot of my posts and you are correct, I should check them before I hit post. 

Are you so stupid that you cannot tell the difference between typos and a complete lack of knowledge on government or economics?


----------



## Slade3200 (Nov 19, 2018)

PredFan said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


I have typos all the time, especially when I use my phone. I’m just saying that you should be extra careful with the posts you make that go after other people’s intelligence. If you sounds stupid while calling somebody else’s stupid than you aren’t really making a strong point good. No what I mean?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Nov 19, 2018)

PredFan said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Oh, and live in NYC.  Doesn't work if you aren't surrounded by hordes of ignorant, slavering leftists.


----------



## Pilot1 (Nov 19, 2018)

She was smart enough to get elected by pandering to her base of misfits, illegals, and welfare recipients.  She is a reflection of her constituency.  Her role in the Democrat party will be what they want it to be once she gets accustomed to doing what they want in her hopes of getting committee slots, and re-election support.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Nov 19, 2018)

Pilot1 said:


> She was smart enough to get elected by pandering to her base of misfits, illegals, and welfare recipients.  She is a reflection of her constituency.  Her role in the Democrat party will be what they want it to be once she gets accustomed to doing what they want in her hopes of getting committee slots, and re-election support.



It's not looking like she's bright enough to understand that she has to work WITH the other members of her party to accomplish anything.  She pretty clearly thinks she's going to sweep into Washington and just take over.  She definitely has that millennial ego.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 19, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> > She was smart enough to get elected by pandering to her base of misfits, illegals, and welfare recipients.  She is a reflection of her constituency.  Her role in the Democrat party will be what they want it to be once she gets accustomed to doing what they want in her hopes of getting committee slots, and re-election support.
> ...


AOC represents positive change, beneficial change – change that those on the hateful, bigoted reactionary right fear: diversity, inclusion, and dissent.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Nov 19, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Pilot1 said:
> ...



AOC represents the fact that you dithering left-wing 'tards can't find your own asses with a map and a Native American guide.

You have no idea how much we're enjoying watching you dimwits chase your tails and attack each other.  It's almost worth letting Democrats win the House, just to watch their infighting for the power.


----------



## Pilot1 (Nov 19, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> AOC represents positive change, beneficial change – change that those on the hateful, bigoted reactionary right fear: diversity, inclusion, and dissent.



She represents the tired old Fundamental Transformation utopian Mantra.  She represents FAILURE, and those whom embrace failure, and the disbelief of the human spirit.


----------



## miketx (Nov 19, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> And she has a college “education”.


Progtard schools.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 19, 2018)

PredFan said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


She is a member of Congress now.


----------



## miketx (Nov 19, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


And as such she adds much to the demise.


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Nov 20, 2018)

PredFan said:


> E wry single time this woman opens her mouth, stupid comes out. Among the many umb shit things she has already said, there’s this now:
> 
> WATCH: Ocasio-Cortez States That 'Soccer Moms With Two Vans' Are A Thing Of The Past
> 
> The middle class is growing, not gone.


Take a look at the Repub that she beat the hell out of.  Been there making DEALS and money the worst Repub I have ever seen and should be in jail for something.  So easy win for her.  But stupid is as stupid does.


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Nov 20, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


She is going to screw up so bad that she will be a one term trip.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 20, 2018)

miketx said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


Congress can insist our President enforce a federal doctrine in American law.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 20, 2018)

Dan Stubbs said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


She only needs one term to bring "Articles of Enforcement."


----------



## PredFan (Nov 21, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



That in itself is stupid. I ask again, do you not know the difference between typos and a complete lack of knowledge about a subject you are hired to do?


----------



## PredFan (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## PredFan (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## mamooth (Nov 24, 2018)

The poor triggered Trumptards are not handling the midterm results well.

Good. If they learned from their mistakes, they wouldn't be so easy to beat in 2020.


----------



## PredFan (Nov 25, 2018)

mamooth said:


> The poor triggered Trumptards are not handling the midterm results well.
> 
> Good. If they learned from their mistakes, they wouldn't be so easy to beat in 2020.



You aren’t the worlds stupidest person, but you better hope that Ocasion-Cortez doesn’t die.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 25, 2018)

why?


----------



## PredFan (Nov 25, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> why?



Why what?


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 26, 2018)

PredFan said:


> View attachment 230578


where are the nice girls who claim, i will be your jelly fish if you will be my peanut butter fish?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 26, 2018)

mamooth said:


> The poor triggered Trumptards are not handling the midterm results well.
> 
> Good. If they learned from their mistakes, they wouldn't be so easy to beat in 2020.


Remember when Progressives used to tell us they were "intellectuals" and that Sarah Palin was stupid.  Good time. 

Glad you're full time defending Cortex


----------



## PredFan (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## PredFan (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## PredFan (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## mamooth (Nov 27, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Glad you're full time defending Cortex



Cuckoo, cuckoo, cuckoo, cuckoo, cuckoo, cuckoo ...

We're not the ones fixated on a new junior congressman. That's you and you cult. OC is living in your triggered heads rent-free.

Why is that? Why has your cult told you to direct a 2-minutes-hate at her pretty much 24/7? To us normal people, your pants-wetting reaction seems totally out of proportion to a simple congressional win.

It is perhaps that OC represents the sum of your beta fears about how woman and minorities are getting more of a voice?


----------



## PredFan (Nov 27, 2018)

mamooth said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Glad you're full time defending Cortex
> ...



Hey moron, she's all over the news. We don't have to fixate on her, she's in our faces constantly. Are you TRYING to be a bigger idiot than she is?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 27, 2018)

mamooth said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Glad you're full time defending Cortex
> ...



Love it!!! In record time, the "Liberal Intellectual Elite" went from mocking Sarah Palin, who is smarter then Barack and Cortez combined, to defending the freshman Congressnitwit who lost best 2 out of 3 games of Rock, Paper, Scissors to a box of rocks.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 27, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


all we really need is a fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage and unemployment compensation for simply being unemployed.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 27, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > mamooth said:
> ...



$15?  Fucking pussy!  Minimum wage should be $1,000,000 a year


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Nov 27, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > mamooth said:
> ...



Who is we? $15 is subjective


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 27, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


why is that?


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 27, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


this is over a year long conversation.  are you new here?  

it is not as subjective as right wing fantasy.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 27, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Why not? We need to encourage companies to employ as many robots as possible.  Forget about people getting trained or learning anything, what's the point?


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 27, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


we have a federal doctrine; there is no provision for excuses.

Compensation for capitalism's natural rate of unemployment solves that simple problem.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Nov 27, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



I mean $15 in Seattle doesn’t carry as much as $15 in Jackson MS. Right?


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 27, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


the less developed world is even less expensive.   the point is, a first world Costs.  We should have the law of large numbers working for us, not against us.


----------



## mamooth (Nov 27, 2018)

PredFan said:


> Hey moron, she's all over the news.



Well, yes, because FOX puts her all over the news. That's the point. You're falling for a weirdass conservatives propaganda hate campaign. And it's making you look like girly-men, squealing in terror over a freshman congressman.



> We don't have to fixate on her, she's in our faces constantly.



Then tell FOX to stop doing that. You don' t see anyone else in the USA pissing themselves over her, just you betas.



> Are you TRYING to be a bigger idiot than she is?



If you're that terrified of her, just stop watching FOX. Is that so complicated?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Nov 27, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



So why not $25/hr in cities like NY and Boston?


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 27, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Gravity Payments still supports a thirty-five dollar model.

Social service cost around fourteen dollars an hour.  Expecting Labor to want to work for fifteen an hour is more rational.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Nov 27, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



You did not answer my question. Why not $25 per in major and expensive cities like NY and Boston?


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 27, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


I am not discounting local solutions to immediate social problems; only that I am advocating for national Minimum fixed Standards.

States could consider redevelopment to create "manufacturing" jobs.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Nov 27, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


  You just talked yourself iinto admitting it’s a state and not a national issue. That’s how it should be.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 27, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


A fifteen dollar an hour Minimum wage could be a national Standard fixed by Congress for the Union.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 27, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


I am advocating for State Corps of Engineers to complement the federal Corps.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Nov 27, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Doesn’t make any sense to force an employer to pay $15/hr in Bismark ND and then a different employer paying the same amt in NY NY. States should decide. At min


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 27, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Cost of living is different for a capitali reason; only the third world is cheaper.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Nov 27, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Was that English?


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 27, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


there is A reason capital seeks "cheap".


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Nov 27, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Of course. It’s called common sense. When you go shopping do you try to buy the most expensive milk?


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 27, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


The problem is first world Labor has to cost more to afford our first world economy.  There is no way we can compete on cheap labor, with the less developed world.  We have to lose low wage jobs.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Nov 27, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Are you OK with HS students working part time to earn lower wages?


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 27, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


why bother with exceptions.  if they are really motivated they can obtain emancipation and ask for unemployment compensation for simply being unemployed.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Nov 27, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



How does that make any fiscal sense?


----------



## PredFan (Nov 27, 2018)

mamooth said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Hey moron, she's all over the news.
> ...



No nit wit, she isn’t on FOX that I’m aware of but then again I don’t watch FOX. You are wrong again.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 28, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


it makes macroeconomic sense to solve simple poverty in our economy.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Nov 28, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



So if I want to write poetry in my room the Gov't should just pay me $15/hour for the fun of it?


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 28, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


only if you don't mind being Poor. 

capitalism doesn't care as long as money gets circulated.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Nov 28, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



You didn’t answer the question. So I graduate college and choose to live in my parents basement and write poetry. For that the Govt pays me the same wage as someone who is stocking shelves at WalMart? How does that make any sense?


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 28, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


somebody could buy it and create song lyrics and make some money.  

the point is, anybody with an income could pursue Happiness regardless.

some may choose to be more bullish in their market participation sentiments.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Nov 28, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



So you're OK paying people for smoking pot and not doing anything? That is just insane.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 28, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


if you are not ok with that; then you can't complain about the homeless on the street.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Nov 28, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Apples and Oranges. Many homeless cannot work vs. will not. No one should pay for laziness. Ever.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 28, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


we have a simple solution.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Nov 28, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



 I disagree. Paying $15 per hour for people just to sit around and do nothing is insane.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 28, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


only if you don't understand economics.  only capital Has to circulate under capitalism.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Nov 28, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



LOL. You’re kidding right? Who in your opinion does understand Econ? People who have put the US into $22Trn in debt?


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 29, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


the right wing?  nobody takes them seriously about economic; why do you.


----------



## Flash (Nov 29, 2018)

The Democrat Congressional Black Caucus is like dumbest  collection of humans on the face of the earth.  Their combined IQ points probably wouldn't add up to 300.

This Cortez nitwit should be made an honorary member.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 29, 2018)

Flash said:


> The Democrat Congressional Black Caucus is like dumbest  collection of humans on the face of the earth.  Their combined IQ points probably wouldn't add up to 300.
> 
> This Cortez nitwit should be made an honorary member.


the right wing still praises the virtues of tax cut economics in public venues.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 29, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > The Democrat Congressional Black Caucus is like dumbest  collection of humans on the face of the earth.  Their combined IQ points probably wouldn't add up to 300.
> ...



give the little girl a chance------other than that---lets try to ignore her


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 29, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


the last few videos I saw; showed improvement.  The right wing merely presents special pleading, and "runs with it".


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Nov 29, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Obama is a rightwinger? He is mostly responsible. Daniel with all due respect you are an idiot. No one takes you seriously and I just totally exposed you. In fact you’re the type of person who believes everyone is dumb and you’re smart. See how that doesn’t quite make sense. You sir are a dumbass.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 29, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


i know how to read charts.   only the right wing, likes to tell stories.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Nov 29, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



No you obviously cannot do simple math.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 29, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


you obviously have no argument without special pleading.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Nov 29, 2018)

PredFan said:


> E wry single time this woman opens her mouth, stupid comes out. Among the many umb shit things she has already said, there’s this now:
> 
> WATCH: Ocasio-Cortez States That 'Soccer Moms With Two Vans' Are A Thing Of The Past
> 
> The middle class is growing, not gone.



Every single post you compose is an echo of others on the far right, i.e. idiot fringe.

We live in an upper middle class region of the SF Bay Area, and Mini Vans have been replaced by small size SUV's with all the safety apps, and many hybrids and a large number of all electric vehicles.  The Soccer Moms seem to like the smaller and more economical small SUV's.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Nov 29, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > E wry single time this woman opens her mouth, stupid comes out. Among the many umb shit things she has already said, there’s this now:
> ...



It's not the 50's and not the 60's.  Gentrification has become the rage in many urban cities.  In the late 50's and  very early 60's, when I got my driver's license, everything with four wheels and not too many dents were the 'rage'.  

By the mid 60's, the 55, 56 & 57 Chevy's were hot; I had a '57 chevy 210, two door wagon I used to sleep in (I slept at the golf course on weekends and earned $5 every Friday and Saturday night getting starting times for golfers) and the rest of he weekend to carry my surf board and not have it ripped off of racks.  

When I went in the Navy (early 1967) my dad sold my 210 for a couple of hundred bucks, when was I  separated from Active Duty I bought a Chevy Van, a small V8 (283) with 3 on the tree.  I drove that van from Canada to Mexico and cross country too.

Then I married.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 29, 2018)

gentrification has still not hit ------MOST of DA BRONX  -----and most of Brooklyn----to the soccer mom/suv  level------further up the Hudson ---HARD HIT


----------



## PredFan (Nov 29, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > E wry single time this woman opens her mouth, stupid comes out. Among the many umb shit things she has already said, there’s this now:
> ...



If you are trying to be even dumber than she is, it's a good effort but you fall short.


----------



## PredFan (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## danielpalos (Nov 30, 2018)

she probably just wants her turn to be a "horrible boss".


----------



## PredFan (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Dec 17, 2018)

PredFan said:


> View attachment 235290



I am still laughing.


----------



## progressive hunter (Dec 18, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> And she has a college “education”.




that  explains her stupidity


----------



## otto105 (Dec 21, 2018)

Wow, all that criticism of sarah palin intelligence must have hit home.

I wonder if Ms. Cortez can see Russia while she reads all the lame stream newspapers.


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 21, 2018)

dumber than trump voters i dont think so...i mean look at this golfing...and mexico isnt paying for the wall....and look who is getting locked up


----------



## progressive hunter (Dec 21, 2018)

otto105 said:


> Wow, all that criticism of sarah palin intelligence must have hit home.
> 
> I wonder if Ms. Cortez can see Russia while she reads all the lame stream newspapers.


palin never said that


----------



## DOTR (Dec 21, 2018)

strollingbones said:


> dumber than trump voters i dont think so...i mean look at this golfing...and mexico isnt paying for the wall....and look who is getting locked up


----------



## williepete (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## Pilot1 (Dec 21, 2018)

She is a reflection of her constituency, and her Party.


----------



## The Professor (Dec 22, 2018)

otto105 said:


> Wow, all that criticism of sarah palin intelligence must have hit home.
> 
> I wonder if Ms. Cortez can see Russia while she reads all the lame stream newspapers.



You are uninformed. You are obviously referring to the following comment falsely attributed to Sarah Palin: “I Can See Russia from My House.” Actually, Palin never said that. The one who uttered those words was Tina Fey, a comedienne on Saturday Night Live. What Palin did say was, “They’re our next-door neighbors, and you can actually see Russia from land here in Alaska, from an island in Alaska.”

FACT CHECK: Did Sarah Palin Say: 'I Can See Russia from My House'?

If you know anything about geography, you would realize that everything Sarah Palin said is true. From certain parts of mainland Alaska you can see Russia on the horizon and if you consider island possessions it is rather easy to see Russia from Alaska.

“On a clear day, you could climb a hill on Cape Prince of Wales and maybe make out mainland Siberia, just fifty miles away. But it's much easier to get a view of Russia view by heading out into the Bering Strait to one of America's weirdest destinations: Little Diomede Island.

“Big and Little Diomede Islands are just over two miles apart, but they've been part of different empires—and different hemispheres—for exactly 150 years.”

Yes, You Can Actually See Russia from Alaska


----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## danielpalos (Dec 22, 2018)

free full body massage with happy ending for left wing chics or right wing chics willing to vote blue and not red.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Dec 23, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> free full body massage with happy ending for left wing chics or right wing chics willing to vote blue and not red.


Just the thought is enough to make women want to eat carpet tacks.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 24, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > free full body massage with happy ending for left wing chics or right wing chics willing to vote blue and not red.
> ...


only women with lousy female intuition who don't really believe in equality, do that.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## Third Party (Jan 1, 2019)

PredFan said:


> View attachment 237121


I give up, why did she cross the road?


----------

